# 13+4 scan guesses? Updated...ITS A....



## jenniferannex

I updated my old thread but thought i'd start a new one too! 


Scan today at 13+4, Any guesses? baby is upside down as was lying on its tummy! :cloud9:

https://i67.tinypic.com/2pony8j.jpg
https://i67.tinypic.com/afhtew.jpg


----------



## jenniferannex

Anyone? :D


----------



## imaginary8x

Gonna say :pink:


----------



## CharCharxxx

I'll guess girl x


----------



## jenniferannex

Oooo Im so excited to find out!


----------



## jenniferannex

Gender experts say girl! I find out 2 weeks today! 

Any other guesses? :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## jenniferannex

Thank you! My 2 girls are dying to find out. This will be the longest 11 days ever :haha:


----------



## chellelou21

:pink:


----------



## Flourish

I guess girl as well!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I'm going to be the oddball and guess boy going by skull theory but the gender experts are probably right. They were correct with the Ramzi theory in my last pregnancy. While everyone else guessed girl, they guessed boy and it turned out he really was a boy.


----------



## jenniferannex

Caviar you guessed boy from my Ramzi scan too! Would love a boy but happy with either :cloud9:

Only a week until I find out!


----------



## jenniferannex

I have my gender scan today so will update tonight with pink or blue! Any last guesses? :D


----------



## 6lilpigs

Leaning girl but mainly from head shape so not confident, good luck :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck with your scan today :)


----------



## jenniferannex

Its a another GIRL :pink: 

https://i63.tinypic.com/25k3or7.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## glong88

Awww


----------



## Picksbaby

jenniferannex said:


> Gender experts say girl! I find out 2 weeks today!
> 
> Any other guesses? :D

Who are the gender experts?x x


----------



## jenniferannex

Thank you everyone! We are made up :cloud9:

Its a website picks where you can send your scan photos and they look at it and guess which sex it is, its just a bit of fun really but they got mine right with ramzi, and skull! They couldn't do the nub theory though as there was no nub on my photo x


----------



## Picksbaby

Ooo Jen sounds good! I put my scan photo on here and I&#8217;ve not had any guesses. Do you have the link please? Sorry!!


----------

